# Gun Control



## Jade Tigress (Jan 26, 2008)

*Got this in an email and thought I'd share.*


NOW THIS IS A STORY WORTH TELLING.
> 
>       THIS STORY EXEMPLIFIES GUN CONTROL AS IT SHOULD BE. 
> 
>       Shooting in Butte, Montana
> 
>       Shotgun preteen vs. illegal alien Home Invaders Butte, Montana November 5, 2006
> 
>       Two illegal aliens, Ralphel Resindez, 23, and Enrico Garza, 26, probably believed they would easily overpower home-alone 11 year old Patricia Harrington after her father had left their two-story home. 
> 
>       It seems the two crooks never learned two things: they were in Montana and Patricia had been a clay shooting champion since she was nine.
> 
>       Patricia was in her upstairs room when the two men broke through the front door of the house. She quickly ran to her father's room and grabbed his 12 gauge Mossberg 500 shotgun. 
> 
>       Resindez was the first to get up to the second floor only to be the first to catch a near point blank blast of buckshot from the 11-year-old's knee crouch aim. He suffered fatal wounds to his abdomen and genitals.
> 
>       When Garza ran to the foot of the stairs, he took a blast to the left shoulder and staggered out into the street where he bled to death before medical help could arrive. 
> 
>       It was found out later that Resindez was armed with a stolen 45 caliber handgun he took from another home invasion robbery. That victim, 50-year-old David Burien, was not so lucky. He died from stab wounds to the chest.
> 
>       Ever wonder why good stuff never makes NBC, CBS, PBS, MSNBC, CNN, or ABC news....
> 
>       Now that is Gun Control
> 
>         Thought for the day
> 
>         Calling an illegal alien an 'undocumented immigrant' is like calling a drug dealer an 'unlicensed pharmacist'


----------



## grydth (Jan 26, 2008)

Now imagine what this young girl's fate would have been but for the 2d Amendment and her parents' seeing that she had the skill and determination to fight back.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 26, 2008)

Gun Control: Both hands & a Tight Group.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 26, 2008)

people like Hillary Clinton, Barak Obama, Dianne Feinstein, Chuck Schumer, and Sarah Brady would prefer that she had been raped and/or murdered.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 26, 2008)

.  For me that smiley right there says it all about that story.


----------



## wade (Jan 26, 2008)

Lordy but I do love a happy ending. :highfive:


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 26, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> people like Hillary Clinton, Barak Obama, Dianne Feinstein, Chuck Schumer, and Sarah Brady would prefer that she had been raped and/or murdered.



Unfortunately, they do. I hate that. I don't hate much, but I hate gun control.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh, wait. I've read this before... it's BS.
http://www.snopes.com/politics/crime/homeinvasion.asp


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 27, 2008)

I think the general rule of thumb applies, if a incredible story was forwarded by e-mail and doesn't have  alink to a reputable news source, it's BS.

If I had to guess I'd say that many of the facts got added as the story evolved.

Illegal aliens with a stolen gun, previously killed another person, lawful gun owner defending home, owner is small and weak, without the gun there would have been no chance.

When a story fits an agenda perfectly, chances are it's been doctored, and really hurts the cause more then helps.  Leads to the belief that since no good supporting stories can be produced, they need to be fabricated.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 27, 2008)

now that I've read the Snopes link, I remember seeing a variation of this story a couple of years ago...

nevertheless, the fact that this _particular_ story is not accurate does not change the fact that defensive gun uses FAR outnumber criminal gun uses.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 27, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> now that I've read the Snopes link, I remember seeing a variation of this story a couple of years ago...
> 
> nevertheless, the fact that this _particular_ story is not accurate does not change the fact that defensive gun uses FAR outnumber criminal gun uses.



Too True.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 27, 2008)

Doc_Jude said:


> Oh, wait. I've read this before... it's BS.
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/crime/homeinvasion.asp



Aw crap. Doesn't surprise me though, email forward and all. Still, what kenpotex said is true. 



> the fact that this _particular_ story is not accurate does not change the fact that defensive gun uses FAR outnumber criminal gun uses.





			
				Andrew Green said:
			
		

> When a story fits an agenda perfectly, chances are it's been doctored, and really hurts the cause more then helps. Leads to the belief that since no good supporting stories can be produced, they need to be fabricated.



Unfortunately, too true.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 27, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> I think the general rule of thumb applies, if a incredible story was forwarded by e-mail and doesn't have alink to a reputable news source, it's BS.
> 
> If I had to guess I'd say that many of the facts got added as the story evolved.
> 
> ...


 
*Very true, but you won't hear about those types of stories, they never make it out of the local news, the anti-gun crew doesn't want them to make it out,  that would ruin their anti-gun support. *

*Conspiracy no, just common sense applied as to what they want and don't want out.*


----------



## chinto (Feb 1, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> people like Hillary Clinton, Barak Obama, Dianne Feinstein, Chuck Schumer, and Sarah Brady would prefer that she had been raped and/or murdered.




well of course they do not think she or any one else should have a gun to protect themselves!!! they have 24 secret service agents with mini uzies and M4 carbines and .40 cal and .45 cal pistols that have no job in the world but to protect each one from any harm!!  and we the tax paying law abiding citizens of the US who have a constitutional right to keep and bare arms should have that taken from us... but of course they would never allow us to have 2 full squads of armed trained personal with full auto weapons and ammo to protect us and our family members to have at least 4 at all times to protect them .... like clintons and obama and even feinstein and schumer do...  well they only get 12 or 13 for the non presidential candidates and ex president and his family get that protection for life...  but an 11 year old girl protecting her life from murderers who are not even in the country legaly???!?  how dare her!! 
that is why I have no use for most liberals.. they must check their brains at the door when they become liberals.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 1, 2008)

chinto said:


> they have 24 secret service agents with *mini uzies*


 
actually I think they're using MP-5's now (IIRC, either the "K" or the "PDW")...

other than that, you're dead-on.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Feb 4, 2008)

My view on gun control is simple:

So long as _some people_ are allowed to own guns, then _all people _should be allowed to own guns.

Since guns already exist, _some people_ are always likely to own them.  And since _some people_ are always likely to own them, _all people _should be allowed to own them.


----------



## chinto (Feb 6, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> My view on gun control is simple:
> 
> So long as _some people_ are allowed to own guns, then _all people _should be allowed to own guns.
> 
> Since guns already exist, _some people_ are always likely to own them.  And since _some people_ are always likely to own them, _all people _should be allowed to own them.




yep, if not in custody or a ward of the state for mental reasons.. you should be able to own and carry any fire arm..  its not like any gun control or any weapon control law has ever kept a criminal from having any weapon.


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Feb 6, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> actually I think they're using MP-5's now (IIRC, either the "K" or the "PDW")...
> 
> other than that, you're dead-on.


 
Actually, it is my understanding that they are using the P-90. *S*


----------



## chinto (Feb 7, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> actually I think they're using MP-5's now (IIRC, either the "K" or the "PDW")...
> 
> other than that, you're dead-on.



hmm really.. have not been around any SS for a while... ok  well either way  they got lots of trained men armed with full auto weapons and pistols for back up and all for their protection... but they do not like the idea that some one like that 11 year old girl should ever be able to protect herself!! that would be some how wrong and inhuman! better she be raped and murdered according to Hillery and Obama and their ilk!  as if keeping law abiding people from a particular weapon or any weapons has ever kept the criminals from having them!!  on the island of Okinawa they tried a very draconian version of  weapons control for several century's.. the criminals still had weapons, and the common people learned to use their bodies and tools around them and such to kill the criminals and each other.. just goes to show .. it really is true!! people kill people and not the weapon.


----------

